# dumb subwoofer question



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

So say I have Sub1 that goes down to 20hz and Sub2 that only goes down to 30hz. I live in an apartment and I cannot turn it up too loud or else it would rumble the whole floor. My question is do I need to turn it loud to hear/feel the 20hz during a movie? If the Sub1 receives the 20hz signal, does the overall receiver volume knob need to be turned up? I am asking because I have Sub2 right now, that only goes down to 32hz and am thinking about upgrading. If I get a new sub that digs deeper, but I need to turn the volume higher, I would probably have to pass.

Thanks


----------



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

The short answer is "probably not." The response you get at a particular frequency depends on a lot of factors and not just the master volume. Here are some of them:

- Subwoofer gain (you can control the subwoofer level independently of the rest of the speakers)
- EQ (you can adjust particular frequencies with an equalizer). Your receiver probably has a basic EQ or at least a "bass" adjustment.
- Speaker placement. Where you place the sub in relation to your listening position makes a difference.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm....because currently I have a 8" HSU STF-1 in my 12x11 room and I am looking to get maybe a 10-12". The STF-1 is good because I don't listen that loudly but it only goes down to 32hz so I'm wondering if it would be worthwhile to upgrade to a sub that goes down to 20hz but the gain on the subwoofer would still be low because I live in an apartment.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually, the answer is yes. For it to be audible anyway. 

As frequency decreases, your ability to hear frequency becomes less sensitive. The threshold to hear 20hz at all is between 70 to 80 db. Therefore, you wont notice those frequencies until they're loud enough for your neighbors to hear if you're in an appartment. The wavelengths are long enough to not be contained by your thin walls as well.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Check out the equal-loudness curves shown in this link:

http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/hearing.html

You have to scroll 3/4 way down the screen or you can google the flecher-munson curve to see what I'm talking about.

Basically, this is what Dynamic Volume in Audyssey products compensates for.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry, Dynamic EQ.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, so I should just stick to my STF-1 for now since I can't turn it up much anyway


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Or rather I feel like getting a Hsu vtf-2. Could I plug both its ports and run it in sealed mode?


----------

